# 1967 Lemans back glass replacement



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been having a difficult time finding the back glass for a 67 Lemans that I recently bought. Today I found a guy who tells me that it is a flat piece of laminated glass that he can cut and install for me.

This glass had been shot out when I bought the car so I can not tell if it is truly a flat piece of glass. The one that I vacuumed up was also tempered so I am not real comfortable putting a laminated piece in it's place.

Anyone out there have experience with this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It IS flat. Laminated is what the windshield is made of so this should be fine. Classic auto glass sells "repro windows for our cars, as do others...OPGI, Performance Years. Eric


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

google search, this glass is available. not difficult.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. Flat, easy to find, easy to replace.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pontiac said:


> google search, this glass is available. not difficult.


:agree


----------



## my66 (Apr 27, 2011)

if you go to OPGI.com and order a catalog its pg 122. They have a nice web site also. Only thing is the three things I ordered took a few weeks to get because of back orders.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I had a local guy cut a flat piece of laminated glass to fit for $170 installed. I was going to order from opgi but it was about 235 delivered and then I would have to pay a glass company another 100 to install it. 

Of course when they took the chrome trim off, the seat on the front and back was totally rusted out. Cost me another 600 to get the rust cut out and replaced with metal. It sucks that I spent a grand today and the car looks the same.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that I have seen them in the AMES and Performance years catalog


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Full glass is available for 1967 GTO....clear, green tint, and GREY tint (except for GREY windshield, not DOT approved).....E


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

gotyorgoat said:


> Of course when they took the chrome trim off, the seat on the front and back was totally rusted out. Cost me another 600 to get the rust cut out and replaced with metal. It sucks that I spent a grand today and the car looks the same.


Think of it this way... your muscle car is body builder who doesn't look any bigger, but you just fed him a protein shake so he'll be solid!:lol:


----------

